# Report of BVI charter - Jun 02



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

I finally did my first charter. I have to say that skippering a 45 foot monohull and sailing to Anegada on my first ever charter was pretty cool. We thought TradeWind Yachts did a great job for us and would use them again.

The report has no pics yet, but I will add them as soon as available. Hope you enjoy. For me, it was fantastic!

http://members.aol.com/deising/bvi_jun02.html


----------



## felixg (Jan 11, 2001)

My wife and I just returned from two weeks on a Tradewinds 37 Jeanneau touring the BVI. We had a great time but missed Anegada due to minor boat problems and a huge tropical wave that came through. Had giant lobsters at Abe''s in Little Harbor on Jost instead. Highly recommended! Other than the wave, weather was fabulous. 

Our second time with Tradewinds, they do an excellent job. Scott, Dawn, Michelle, Terrence, Boots and the rest are great.


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Felixg and all:

I added some pics and now the URL is a little different. Hope you enjoy.

http://hometown.aol.com/deising/bvi_jun02.html

I agree that Tradewinds surpassed my expectations (despite a few boat problems). They seemed really intent on helping you enjoy your trip.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cruising BVI''s in April ... does anyone have experience with Conch Charters??
Fred


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

cwafred,

If you wish to get information on Conch Charters, you may have better luck starting a new topic. People may see the old topic name and not realize there is a new question.

Also, I believe the website "www.sailonline.com" has ratings by charterers of many companies. 

Good luck getting an answer and have a great time next April!

Duane


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks ... will do
Fred


----------



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

We have had two great charters with Conch. Their fleet averages 2-5 years older than first tier companies like the Mooorings but the vessels are superbly maintained and it is refreshing dealing with a small "mom & pop" company. 

I would definitely recommend them and plan to charter again in 2004 (as soon as I can get the kitty built back up.)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Fred,
I started a thread, but not much response! I just finished two weeks with Conch charters, and had a blast. They are great. check my thread in this forum.
we had a 1996 Beneteau, 352. New sails and bottom paint. spotlessly clean, everything in working order. 
The guys are thoughtful and laid back. We found two blocks of ice in the fridge and a bottle of their rum on our table.
write if you want more detail,
[email protected]
Paul Mills
s/v sweet E


----------

